# OWF Now Taking Entries for the 2011 ILC & CBC



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Title Sponsor:










The Ohio Walleye Federation is Taking Entries for the 2011 Season

*Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) * 
*Two One-Day Qualifiers*
Q#1 April 10-Lake Milton 
Q#2 May 15-Berlin Reservoir 
*Two-Day Championship*
June 11 & 12 Mosquito Lake	


*Central Basin Circuit (CBC) *
*Two One-Day Qualifiers*
Q#1 June 25-Lorain
Q#2 July 16-Ashtabula
*Two-Day Championship*
September 3&4 Geneva



*Payment Options*
Each circuit will accept entries up to a 45 boat locked field at the $450 Circuit Entry Fee until the early bird cut-off date.
Early Bird Cut-off will be *March 15th *for the ILC and *June 1st* for the CBC. 
Teams registering before their respective Early Bird Cut-off dates will be eligible for the following
Entered in a drawing to win a $250 Traxstech gift card (one per circuit)
Receive first draw for boat numbers in ILC and CBC qualifiers


Circuit entries will be accepted at $500 ($50 Late Fee Imposed) from the end of the early bird cut-off until 10 days prior to the first circuit event. ILCApril 1st & CBCJune 15th
After April 1st & June 15th, Single Event entries will be available until 5 days prior to the scheduled event date at the following fees:
Membership: $25 per angler (Paid once per circuit)
Qualifiers: $150
Championship: $200 (Must fish both Circuit Qualifiers to be eligible)

*100% Tournament Entry Fee Payout*
Tournament Circuit Entry Fees ($450) will be distributed as follows
Membership $25 per angler ($50/team) 1See note below
Entry fee ($400) is distributed per event as follows
Qualifier#1 $120 / Qualifier#2 $120 / Championship $160
90% of the Tournament entry fee will be paid back to the top 20% of each tournament
10% of the Tournament entry fee will be withheld for points payout for the respective circuits.
Cash Points Payout to top 3 teams or 10% of the field (whichever is greater) per circuit.
Late Fees will be added to points payouts


Ohio Walleye Cup Champions $1000
Team with the highest combined points between the ILC and CBC
*Points * (See points in rules for more information)

2 Points per entry ex. 25 boats=50 points first place, 49 second, 48 third etc.
No fish: minus 10 points from lowest weight
Points for each qualifier and each day of the championship
Un-Notified No Show = 0 points, Notified No Show=No Fish Points
Top teams in points qualify for Cabelas National Team Championship

A formal meeting is being finalized and we will anounce the date soon.

You can also find more information, registration forms or register via PayPal on-line at: www.fishowf.com


All the best,
OWF

Contacts: 
Ron Bradway 330.704.0393
Steve Booher 330.608.8161


----------



## Tabuki (Oct 20, 2005)

Are you guys going to be mailing entry forms out, my printer is giving me fits!!!


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

I spoke to Ron Bradway today, he is sending them out this week. Thanks for the Interest


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Thinking about fishing the Ohio Walleye Federation this season? 
Got questions about the ILC or CBC? 

Then join the OWF at our season Kick-off meeting on
*Saturday, March 5th @ 2:00 pm at 
Vic's Sports Center*
2039 Tallmadge Road
Kent, OH 44240
330-673-7600

We will be discussing new rule & format changes, contingency payouts
and answering any questions about the 2011 season. 

Please RSVP by March 1st if you will be attending by e-mailing [email protected].


*REMINDER: * The OWF Banquet will be held 
Saturday, March 19th @5pm. RSVP by March 1st. 
See the OWF/WRWA Banquet post in the Tournament Discussion Forum.

Visit www.fishowf.com for complete circuit details
E-Mail Questions to [email protected]​


----------



## Tabuki (Oct 20, 2005)

SB2 said:


> I spoke to Ron Bradway today, he is sending them out this week. Thanks for the Interest


Thank you!!


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

*Interested in 100% payback Tournament Curcuit here you have it!*
www.fishowf.com
Title Sponsor:










The Ohio Walleye Federation is Taking Entries for the 2011 Season

*Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) * 
*Two One-Day Qualifiers*
Q#1 April 10-Lake Milton 
Q#2 May 15-Berlin Reservoir 
*Two-Day Championship*
June 11 & 12 Mosquito Lake	


*Central Basin Circuit (CBC) *
*Two One-Day Qualifiers*
Q#1 June 25-Lorain
Q#2 July 16-Ashtabula
*Two-Day Championship*
September 3&4 Geneva



*Payment Options*
Each circuit will accept entries up to a 45 boat locked field at the $450 Circuit Entry Fee until the early bird cut-off date.
Early Bird Cut-off will be *March 15th *for the ILC and *June 1st* for the CBC. 
Teams registering before their respective Early Bird Cut-off dates will be eligible for the following
Entered in a drawing to win a $250 Traxstech gift card (one per circuit)
Receive first draw for boat numbers in ILC and CBC qualifiers


Circuit entries will be accepted at $500 ($50 Late Fee Imposed) from the end of the early bird cut-off until 10 days prior to the first circuit event. ILCApril 1st & CBCJune 15th
After April 1st & June 15th, Single Event entries will be available until 5 days prior to the scheduled event date at the following fees:
Membership: $25 per angler (Paid once per circuit)
Qualifiers: $150
Championship: $200 (Must fish both Circuit Qualifiers to be eligible)

*100% Tournament Entry Fee Payout*
Tournament Circuit Entry Fees ($450) will be distributed as follows
Membership $25 per angler ($50/team) 1See note below
Entry fee ($400) is distributed per event as follows
Qualifier#1 $120 / Qualifier#2 $120 / Championship $160
90% of the Tournament entry fee will be paid back to the top 20% of each tournament
10% of the Tournament entry fee will be withheld for points payout for the respective circuits.
Cash Points Payout to top 3 teams or 10% of the field (whichever is greater) per circuit.
Late Fees will be added to points payouts


Ohio Walleye Cup Champions $1000
Team with the highest combined points between the ILC and CBC
*Points * (See points in rules for more information)

2 Points per entry ex. 25 boats=50 points first place, 49 second, 48 third etc.
No fish: minus 10 points from lowest weight
Points for each qualifier and each day of the championship
Un-Notified No Show = 0 points, Notified No Show=No Fish Points
Top teams in points qualify for Cabelas National Team Championship

A meeting will be held at Vic's on Saturday, March 5th @ 2pm.

*REMINDER: * The OWF Banquet will be held Saturday, March 19, 2011 @ 5pm. Please see the attached document for more information or Banquet Post in the Tournament Discussion forum.

Please download the attached registration forms. For more information, or to register via PayPal on-line at: www.fishowf.com


All the best,
OWF

Contacts: 
Ron Bradway 330.704.0393
Steve Booher 330.608.8161


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

The Contingency Payouts for the 2011 season are being finalized and will be 
announced at the meeting held at *Vic's Sports Center, 
Saturday, March 5th @2pm.*


Reminders: 

1. Banquet RSVP's are due by March 1st. 

2. Meeting RSVP's are due by March 1st.

3. Early-Bird entry fees of $450 are due by *March 15th.* 


All the best,

OWF


----------



## fishize (Jan 3, 2010)

How many are entered and will there be a list of who entered?


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

fishize said:


> How many are entered and will there be a list of who entered?


Yes, we will post a roster on the website (www.fishowf.com) after the 
ILC Early-Bird Deadline of March 15th. Remember, after March 15th, the entry fee will be $500. 

We will also be taking entry fees at the upcoming meeting at 
Vics Sports Center on Saturday, March 5th @ 2pm. 
Don't forget to bring your signed application.

We look forward to the upcoming season! 

Off with the ice and on with the boat,
-OWF


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

The OWF will have a table set up this weekend (March 12 & 13th) at 
Vic's Sport Center's Annual Open House from 10am-7pm Sat. & 10am-6pm Sun. 
We'll be there to answer any questions you may have about the ILC & CBC as 
well as accepting 2011 entries.

NOTE:
ILC Early-Bird entry of $450 Deadline is March 15th. Circuit entries will be 
$500 from the end of the Early-Bird to April 1st. Thereafter, only single 
entries will be accepted.

CBC Early-Bird entry of $450 Deadline is June 1st. Circuit entries will be $500
from the end of the Early-Bird to June 15th. Thereafter, only single entries
will be accepted.

For more information and to register via PayPal go to www.fishowf.com

-OWF


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Due to some technical difficulties with registration via PayPal on our website, we are 

extending the *$500 Circuit deadline to Monday, April 4th @ 11:59pm*. We 

appologize for any inconvenience this may have caused. PayPal is now up

and running.



Tight Lines,

OWF


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

*We will be taking single entries for Berlin Resevoir until May 10th.* 
Rememeber that single entry teams must fish both qualifiers in order to be
eligible to the championship.

Also, *CBC Early-Bird entry of $450 Deadline is June 1st. *Early-Bird entries will
receive 1st draw for boat numbers for qualifiers and entered in a drawing for 
a $250 Traxstech gift card. Circuit entries will be $500 from the end of the 
Early-Bird to June 15th. Thereafter, only single entries will be accepted.

OWF apparel orders must be in by May 3rd. Email your order to [email protected]

-OWF


----------

